

Never got around to thanking that teacher? - Thun
http://thanksforteaching.us/

======
mrb
I had some _great_ teachers that I will always remember (what they taught me
and their physical appearance). However I can't remember any of my teachers'
names, whether it was elementary, junior high, or high school, or even
university.

I just don't have a good memory of names. This site makes me regret it :-(

~~~
joeyespo
Have an old yearbook?

~~~
mrb
Schools in France don't have yearbooks. At least, it is not a custom of public
schools to have them.

~~~
yardie
My son made a yearbook in class with all his classmates and their birthdays. I
think it is to help them learn each others names and the months of the year.

------
acgourley
Shouldn't it have a search feature? I'd like to check my old highschool/town.

~~~
AdamTReineke
Click "What's This All About" on the top. Search is in the lower left.

~~~
Thun
We could probably make this featured main page and more explicit, Thanks for
pointing this out.

~~~
wtvanhest
If possible, it would be interesting to see it graphically on a map since it
has all the city and states.

~~~
heartsteachers
good point - we're hoping to build this out and get it up and running soon

------
kingkilr
Great idea, I recently (I'm in college now) went back and thanked several of
my elementary school teachers who were really excellent. They don't get nearly
enough thanks, but I know for damn sure I wouldn't be where I am today without
them.

~~~
yummyfajitas
_I know for damn sure I wouldn't be where I am today without them._

How do you know this?

~~~
kingkilr
Because I see bits of them in myself. An example: my sixth grade teacher math
teacher frequently said that good mathematicians were lazy, that the simplest
solution to a problem was often best, and that we didn't need to use overly
complex techniques to solve problems. That's now at the core of my philosophy
as a programmer.

~~~
yummyfajitas
How do you know you wouldn't have picked up the same trait from another
source?

It's not as if that teacher is unique in advocating simplicity.

------
mtgentry
Arghh! I had a long thank you written but it got deleted because I didn't fill
in one one the fields. Nice idea otherwise.

~~~
jigs_up
Same here. Considering how much effort seems to have been put in on the
design, I'm kind of disgusted that a flaw like this would go all the way into
production.

------
skeletonjelly
This is fantastic! I way prefer this positivity over the judgemental tone of
websites like ratemyprofessors.com

Would be nice to break this down by region.

~~~
Thun
Thanks for the kind words, we have been pulling this together over the last
few weeks but breakdown by region will be very cool. It has been interesting
to see where students are coming from: Kuwait, New Zealand, Brazil, etc.

~~~
skeletonjelly
No thank you sir or madam! I only bring it up as I'm not from the US and would
find it interesting to see more about the teachers in my city etc.

------
dorian-graph
I love this idea/website.

I went back to my high-school to borrow a lab coat for a Halloween party and
while I was there I ran into a few old teachers and had a chance to thank them
and have a good conversation with them. While a lot of kids 'hate' their
teachers I seemed to be the near opposite.

Also, I recommend doing this for other things too, for example, I recently had
an operation on my hand and the nurses and other staff at the hospital were
awesome. I'm going back for a follow-up appointment and I'm going to bring a
thank-you card and a couple of flowers to give to the ward.

~~~
heartsteachers
Thanks for your support and glad you like our site! It's so awesome thinking
back to all the great teachers we've had and taking a minute to say thank you.
Hopefully we'll be able to connect you directly to them soon!

Great idea on the hospital staff thank you site too :)

------
adamokane
Most schools have websites with faculty emails listed... it's very easy to
look them up. I like the idea for this site - but would love to see a bigger
mechanism for actually getting the messages to the teachers.

~~~
Thun
It would be nice, for now we have the user pushing it out manually. Is there a
database/directory for teachers that we could use for the backend?

------
city41
Nice idea for a site. I thanked my high school Math teacher who was an amazing
teacher and inspired me quite a bit. I just wish he could actually receive the
thank you, I have no idea where he is now.

------
spoiledtechie
Anyone else interested in the fact that this was built on top of Tumblr? Its
pretty awesome how simple this idea is over Tumblr...

~~~
goodmanterm
it looks really good! seems like they did a great job editing existing tumblr
code also

~~~
heartsteachers
thanks for your support! we had a few amazing people on our team...

------
thefool
I was told to do this in a psych class I took freshman year in college.

I emailed my second grade teacher, who was probably the person that got me
into reading. She was extremely grateful, and a decade later still remembered
everyone in the class.

------
insprdbykittnz
Awesome idea and a great way to get positive energy out there - especially
since teachers are facing a lot of pressure these days....thanks for putting
this together

------
turnto
This is ridiculously awesome, enjoying all the positive vibes and people
taking the time to step back and think about who helped them. Keep it up!

------
goodmanterm
would be great to build out this (already awesome) concept a little more. any
ideas for expanding it? adding on some partnerships?

------
Lukeas14
Great idea and execution but why only 30 days?

~~~
Thun
Long story, but it is a campaign under another group for 30 days and after
that it should be around for a long time.

------
henselyuyt
these international posts are great! Lovely to see how everyone share the
common bond of being inspired by great teachers

------
wiradikusuma
beautiful design! just curious, how do you set so that the vertical spacing
matches the lines in the paper?

~~~
enra
I'm not associated, but it's just fixed line-height. Lines in the paper are
every 18px, body line-height is 18px and title line-height is 36px (double).
So they align.

------
gogyioyt
just sent this out to a PTA list serve for my school district. Would be cool
to get more schools involved

------
cotodecaza
love this! just posted a thank you. What a good opportunity to get back in
touch with our teachers

------
fantasheim78
im sure there are som great opportunities for collaborating to set up
donations? any ideas?

------
smrps4568
just forwarded some thanks to my teachers. hoping to get schools involved!

------
herbolzcota
the international responses are so cool! can't wait to share this

------
cazdogot
this is awesome! GOOD mag should feature...

------
donthackmee
cool project guys - keep it up

------
djtumolo
where is the tip jar?

------
tonkatoy
beautiful

------
leon_
If my teachers would have had their way I'd be working night shifts at a
liquor store now.

